# Toro vs. Simplicity in the $1500 segment



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

went to the Toro and Simplicity dealer today to check out the machines in the budget I've set price range of $1500. Both dealers are local and the guys very helpful, I'll def end up buying from a local shop not online.

My observations come after some online research and hands-on. Forgive me if I get any facts wrong, I'm also using some of what the guys in the shops told me.


two very different beasts. I would think the simplicity appeals to anyone who likes a beefy, sturdy, heavy duty constructed piece of equipment. Toro seems to be going for innovation and efficiency in design.

things they have in common:

headlight
hand warmers
28 inch, 14 inch augers
both have finger triggers for steering
Things that are different:

chute control: Toro has a mechanical joystick based system which is fast and smooth, Simplicity uses an electric motor solution which i couldn't test as the machine has to be on, it has two switches one at each thumb area, to adjust. the switches seem a bit awkward, I doubt you could make as quick and accurate of a change in direction and angle with it compared to the stick on the Toro
Toro makes use of plastic, the only plastic on the simplicity is the buttons and the gearbox cover
Auger shaft: Toro held in place with two bolts on each side of the auger housing, Simplicity 3
Sheet metal: Simplicity 
Engine: Simplicity has a Briggs with a torque rating of 14.5ft lb it's a 306cc engine. Toro has 9 horsepower Toro engine that is 263cc
skid shoes - toro has small steel shoes that will scratch up surfaces Simplicity has bigger, resin shoes that glide easier and don't mar surfaces
Toro has a patented anti-clog impeller housing design no other mfg has. Simplicity has a normal impeller housing.
Gearbox: Simplicity has a cast iron box with brass gears, the toro has an aluminum box with hardened steel gears that they say are so strong, they don't put shear bolts on the auger blades. Not sure which gear box is better.
Toro:

Pros

lighter
I kinda like the mechanical chute control - it's a joystick and with one hand you can quickly aim the chute and adjust deflector angle
easy to maneuver due to balance
the operating position seems comfortable
might be seen as a con, uses a bunch of plastic in the impeller housing and the chute is plastic. there are debates about this that run pretty religious. the control panel also is plastic.
not sure if it is a gimmick but has anti-clog design - excess snow goes back into the auger housing and is then re-fed into impeller. I'm not sure how this prevents clogs, but everyone says the toro is almost impossible to clog even with heavy packing snow
Cons:

smaller, weaker engine - will this matter? probably in only the heaviest snowfalls.
due to balance, might have trouble staying down when you hit heavy stuff - I've seen this play out on youtube videos. Might need some kind of weight to keep it down when blowing
lighter gauge steel, lighter duty construction (2 bolts for auger shaft for example)
smaller, iron/steel skid shoes would be tougher on pavement and tougher to turn with
Simplicity:

Pros:

nose heavy, which means it will stay down better on heavy snow.
heavy duty construction - feels very solid and beefy like it can take a beating
shares a lot of components and construction with signature pro series - no power boost but same auger housing, gear box, auger, chute, transmission
with the steering triggers down, still moveable when off, but def feel the weight and have to put some weight on the handles to get it up off the ground.
everything but a few buttons is metal, solid, heavy gauge sheet metal and the paint finish on it is nice, might chip but not easily. it' a tank.
Bigger more powerful engine at same price as Toro

Cons:

Felt like the hand position was a bit awkward, especially when trying to operate the chute control switches. not a natural movement or position for thumb particularly when blowing.
not sure about how the motors for the chute control will hold up long term. gotta look into that. Walt's says they haven't had problems with people bringing them in broken

Still want to go look at the comparably priced Ariens models and see whats up though I'm not hot on the power steering/axle design on those.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while I'm a toro guy I leave the choice of snowblower you buy up to you


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

honda seems to be top dog, but with a price, ariens and toro seem to be next on the list for high end stuff, imho, buyers are overlooking a machine ( simplicity) that rivals all three for bang for the buck. jmo


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> while I'm a toro guy I leave the choice of snowblower you buy up to you


Not an easy choice by any means! but it's good to have multiple good choices, eh?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I keep hearing about *plastic* in snowblowers. I've used snowblowers for at least 20 years in many different conditions on varying surfaces and have yet to have a problem with any plastic part. There are those who'll chime in with a different opinion but I've seen metal stress cracks so where's the big advantage? There are defective parts in all different materials. I'll step off the soapbox and make room for the next poster. :behindsofa:
All that to say don't stress (no pun intended) too much about plastic in your equipment.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

not stepping on the soapbox, but will say modern plastics have there place, but that place isnt in tabs that hold covers down that are routinely removed for basic maintenance. jmo


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

yeah I think plastic has become a bad buzzword for people because of the move towards replacing metal with plastic primarly being seeing as a cost saving and quality sacrificing measure. I've worked in the plastics industry (PVC window profile extrusions) and my dad was a plastics engineer for union carbide and did some awesome things with plastics. Plastics have many advantages over metal and wood in certain applications and when the plastics are properly engineered structurally and chemically, they can and do outperform other materials. Honestly don't see the parts that the Toro is made of that are plastic as liabilities, and Toro throws livetime guarantees on the parts to re-assure a skeptical buyer.

but I would ask this. why is it for the same price, you get a heavier gauge, heavier duty construction and bigger, more powerful engine? I know the Briggs are built in China, I'm pretty sure the Toro engines are too (correct me if I'm wrong), the Simplicity is assembled in the US, Toro in Mexico. why is the Toro ostensibly built less robustly than the simplicity, with a smaller less powerful engine yet charging the same money? Are the Toro engineering innovations that much more expensive? is their support and warranty that much better? do they throw more snow further?


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

There is no debate about those plastic bits. It was settled the moment toro went lifetime on it. It's not and never will be an issue. In all cases, where toro chose to use the plastics, it is advantageous. 

The ACS should not be underestimated, the other manufacturers have been chasing down methods for preventing clogs ever since...larger impellers, faster impellers, more power, and those methods DO work, but the ACS is a very elegant system that helps a toro clear so brilliantly fast. This is why a 9hp toro clears like a beast! It has about the tightest impeller clearance of any brand (save for Honda/Yamaha), it does not clog...

The toro doesn't need 3 bolts, in reality, neither does the simplicity. The auger gearbox is extremely tough....don't get worked up about cast iron...it's about what works and both gearbox housings work just fine. 

The simplicities weight IMHO is a negative. It's hard on the drive components. The simplicity has had issues with motor or switch malfunctioning on the electric chute (enough so that it gave me pause, but YMMV)....that's a pretty key area to have a problem with. Honda and Yamaha are very expensive machines, as such...they can afford to do an electric system correctly. I have extensive experience with a Honda 928 with electric controls. Beyond the initial wow factor, if you have lots of turns, electric is not nearly as fast as the toro system....though still darn cool. I love that 928...but I'd take a toro over a simplicity any day. Not to give short shrift to simplicity, but it's utterly over engineered in some spectacular places...and notably under engineered in others, this based on my personal observations and research...others will surely disagree (which is all good). Sheet metal? Toro has a great gauge, but it's also how you use it. You will not find it wanting.

I do come across as opinionated, but don't confuse it with fanboyism. My dollars know no allegiance. My sole love in life is boiling down each segment of pretty much anything and offering a concise answer. IMHO, I'd steer you to an Areins if you want orange. They do have some good value propositions, but you won't get the chute control, the physical balance and the the important plastic bits that actually do help in operation. 

One more of many opinions. But I do know with certainty you will be happy with the Toro should you go there.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> but I would ask this. why is it for the same price, you get a heavier gauge, heavier duty construction and bigger, more powerful engine? I know the Briggs are built in China, I'm pretty sure the Toro engines are too (correct me if I'm wrong), the Simplicity is assembled in the US, Toro in Mexico. why is the Toro ostensibly built less robustly than the simplicity, with a smaller less powerful engine yet charging the same money? Are the Toro engineering innovations that much more expensive? is their support and warranty that much better? do they throw more snow further?


Exactly! And good question. When you are looking at machines of equal price, and one is over engineered in some respects with a bigger engine, the first question should be, in this day and age, how would they achieve this, what corners are cut to achieve this. Or are you paying a premium just for red paint and a toro sticker on the other machine? While there is a bit of a toro premium, there isn't enough to offset the build choices simplicity made. So what gives? 

This made me suspect...this is in part how I came to the conclusion that simplicity pro machines can sometimes be characterized as a hard crunchy candy shell with a gooey centre. It's looks darn good on the outside, but this doesn't speak to the internals. :blush:


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

good stuff Magnum, not overly opinionated. I'm there with you I am loyal to the best. 

do the toro's need to be lifted to keep the front down given how balanced they are?


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> good stuff Magnum, not overly opinionated. I'm there with you I am loyal to the best.
> 
> do the toro's need to be lifted to keep the front down given how balanced they are?


Not always, but their balance favours easy maneuverability. You can purchase a weight kit if you want it more nose heavy, but you can't make an Areins (for instance) lighter in the nose. This is why I prefer a neutral balance, at least you have a choice.

So, you may need to lift it up on occasion to get it to do what you need, but you also have more weight over the wheels on the toro, this has some good advantages too when plotting through heavy stuff. 

If you are fastidious about driveway hygiene and you are not driving over packed down tracks all the time, then it will never be an issue. If like me, you save it up a bit so you have more to go through, then a little more lifting might be required, but the maneuverability trade off is worth it IMHO. When I discuss this, I generally have toro vs Areins in mind. They both ascribe to different balance points. Some like one, some like the other. 

The neutral balance of the toro is advantageous if you are smaller stature or you have a grown child or a wife who will be using the machine and may appreciate a more neutral balance.

It's neutral balance doesn't = automatically riding up on things. Snow density, depth all play a roll in that for any machine. For myself, at even 6'4" (and I'm in my 30's) I still prefer the neutral balance. IMHO it works better in more situations. But this is from personal experience and opinion.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

MagnumB said:


> The better balance of the toro is advantageous if you are smaller stature or you have a grown child or a wife who will be using the machine and may appreciate a more neutral balance.


6"4' 240. stature not a problem  but the less wrestling the better, had to really man-handle my old murray before I sold it and got the quad. but that was not running very well after about 15 years.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

First off, simplicity seems to be the for gotten brand here but I would say there just as good as ariens and toro. I was talking to a neighbor tonight who i thought had an mtd(only saw him at night using it) Come to find out he has the toro 828 oxe . I ask him about the front end lifting up and he said it has never lifted up at any time. He bought it for the steering and after I tried it out, I thought man that was nice. I have also tried a friends ariens W auto turn, That turns well too, but his driveway is not in good shape and the auto turn had a mind of it's own.Not bad but you had to correct . On the street the auto turn worked great. After looking at the simplicity last week I am in the same boat as you. The simplicity you are looking at is built very well as is there pro but the small simplicity remind me of mtd's and husky's. Good luck


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> 6"4' 240. stature not a problem  but the less wrestling the better, had to really man-handle my old murray before I sold it and got the quad. but that was not running very well after about 15 years.


No wrestling! I've enjoyed using it every minute. It's a wonderful machine. The balance is a positive for sure. IMHO.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

MagnumB said:


> No wrestling! I've enjoyed using it every minute. It's a wonderful machine. The balance is a positive for sure. IMHO.


After looking at the machines and reading LOTS of reviews and forum posts, I'm going to go with the Toro 10HP rig (gonna go the few hundy extra and get the 10 over 9, screw it). 

Thanks for the feedback. my main deciding factors are:

Chute control - I like the stick vs the two switch electric motor approach of the simplicity and read lots of complaints about the Ariens control not working, having a mind of its own, etc.

Balance - I like the neutral balance and having the option of changing that balance with a weight kit if needed. the Ariens and Simplicity rigs are nose heavy. with a balanced machine I could even let the wife or 14 year old do some snowblowing if I am away during a storm. 

Drive Control - I've read many many complaints about the Ariens ATC not keeping a straight track and darting around and having to be battled, both simplicity and Toro have trigger controls which means it's going straight unless I pull a trigger. I like that esp when blowing next to a car or my hardscaping. 

The Toro has the best mix of features and reviews out there from what I can tell. now the only question is, how long do I wait to buy it and will the warm weather put some downward pressure on the pricing


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

gmazet said:


> Now the only question is, how long do I wait to buy it and will the warm weather put some downward pressure on the pricing


Don't wait. There are usually a few promotions right off the bat to get things going, but those generally come from the manufacturer. IMHO with somewhat constrained supply, meaning few dealers ever sit on dead toro stock, you really just want to buy it if they have it. The manufacturers have already made the switch to manufacturing spring/summer equipment, so there is no more stock being produced this year. Not saying your dealer will run out tomorrow, but I would generally just ask for the best deal you can get (all the better with multiple local dealers) and jump on the unit you want. 

My 1128 was ordered in, but was early in the season...with no pressure on stock due to a lack of snow, I managed to get a good deal - the moment there is demand, all bets are off...they don't need to "try" and sell it anymore . At some point, depending where the snow storms hit, the inventory tends to vanish. I assure you, when the storms hit, dealers get on the ordering quickly. North East created a vacuum for stock for some dealers last year. 

We have more stock locally than we have had in some years because of our unprecedented warmness. Just no snow...but I've seen a good snowfall empty packed showrooms down to the dregs in a matter of a few days. It's amazing.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Im an Ariens guy, I have never, and likely will never, own a Toro or a Simplicity..
so when comparing Toro and Simplicity, I dont have any "fan boy" biases for either of them..

After reading everything in this thread, If it were my decision, I would go with the Simplicity.

Simplicity advantages:
Likely better build robustness and quality.
Higher HP more powerful engine.
Snowblower body made in USA. 
(Toro made in Mexico is a deal killer for me.)

IMO, the Toro anti-clog feature is not yet a known advantage..
for now, it cant said to tip the scale one way or the other..
its new for this winter, no one has yet used it through an entire winter, so we dont really know yet how well it works..IMO its just a gimmick, but we will know better in the spring.

Only drawback to the Simplicity IMO is the electric chute controls..a pointless feature that IMO should be on no snowblower, ever..just turn the crank!  
But that one disadvantage doesn't outweigh the other advantages..
I say, Simplicity for the win.

Scot


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Scot, firs thanks for taking the time to reply, every bit of feedback helps!

I agree it did come off as more robust/heavier. But I think magnum made the point and I agree, the larger engine is required to drive the heavier machine forward.

the chute control is a big part of it for me, for me it outweighs a lot of other things that I liked about the simplicity. 

as far as where things are made, I find it very hard now to make a decision based on where things are made. we the consuming public have played a very significant role in where things are made by demanding lower and lower prices for better and better goods, and we the american worker have also demanded more money, more benefits, making the cost of building things higher, so as a business exec you can find a low cost labor market and set up a factory and make something for X or you can cut your profit margin/market share or worse yet, just go out of business because everyone else has found a way to engineer a product and get it built at a lower cost somewhere else. 

the simplicity might be assembled in the US but where are the parts, engine, etc built? I'm pretty sure that there are no small engines made in the US anymore, all China with Honda's being cast in Thailand.

We all want the cadillac made here in the good ol U S of A at the price of something made overseas, but those days are long past. If they can follow the mfg process and maintain quality in mexico for half the price of people in the US doing it and get me a blower at a price that is competitive and worth it to me, so be it. Heck BMW and lots of auto mfg's have plants all over the world including mexico and the US. It's not just about low cost labor markets it's also about other climatic elements like taxes, transportation etc. We live in a global economy now. 

I'll let you know how the ACS works this year  I agree jury is out in my mind on it. if it clogs up I'll definitely come on and rant about it


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

You have done your homework. I am not a big Toro fan, gone are the days of their real heavy duty dual drum auger machines. At this point they seem to be high mark-up machines that are likely good but perhaps overpriced based on apparent build quality. Additionally their accessory pricing i.e. Front weight kit are likely the highest in the industry.

IMHO Ariens offers the best bang for your buck in terms of overall build quality, feature set, power and customer support second to none including Honda (which I would say based on experience, is second in customer support). The rest are distant 3rd and so on in terms of support. You may be concerned about Auto-Turn, not sure how you narrowed it down to these 2. I looked at the Toro HD928 but couldn't get beyond all of the plastic/polymers and the light construction additionally I avoid engines with oil drains on the side if possible as it unnecessarily complicates routine maintenance, often requiring wheel removal or a drain kit to avoid oil leaking all over the side of your machine.

As you mentioned the Toro Quick-Stick is a very intuitive chute control and you won't find one easier to use without having to worry about failing chute motors. Ariens has revised their Quick Turn chute this year the winter 2015/2016 model, it has a more upright lever that should address previous issues. Additionally the Simplicity has a Plastic housed CVT like transmission from what I understand that may be prone to freeze-up in severe conditions which may not be an issue for you. It is not a true metal hydro trans like you would find in an Ariens Hydro, Honda 2-stage or Husky heavy duty machine. I attached a link to the manufacturer of the transmission (this is the same company that manufactures Ariens Auto-Turn as well). I also attached a walkaround vid I did on the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO $1499. just to give you an idea of the Ariens build quality relative to the competition.

At the end of the day both of these machines are likely good, I just think you can probably do better. If a 28" or larger auger size is needed you may want to look at the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO and save some money but would have a simpler more cumbersome chute control. The Ariens Platinum 30 SHO is among the best but cost of entry is $1800. The Husqvarna ST330P is another good choice that is feature rich but more than $1500. There were some really good promos regarding financing and warranty extensions, however they may have expired.

I just read your last post and see that you have already made your decision.

Best of luck with your new Toro!

http://www.generaltransmissions.com/


----------



## SNOWJOB1125 (Apr 4, 2015)

i talked to my dealer as i was looking at a simplicity....seems like a well built machine...he said those electric chutes are bad news...if ur lucky u can find one at napa(window motor) but if they dont have any, they're $$ to fix...just an unecessary bell/whistle IMO...
the toro seems nice too and i looked @ one..i have a friend who had one and the joystick froze during a storm last year...wouldnt move....i kind of just like the crank style because its proven and basic...i like both brands as my dad has two toro lawnmowers that are over 30 years old and still run perfect....
good luck with whatever u choose


----------



## happycamper (Jan 3, 2015)

You listed thinner metal as a negative for Toro. They use higher grade steel (according to their website). Because of this, their blowers are lighter and stronger. Although at first glance, it looks like Toro is cheaper construction.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Toro gives up nothing to Ariens in quality. They are both long life hardy brands with excellent build quality. Toro quite honestly has their engineering more sorted. They have had fewer issues than Ariens....I don't say this to mock them, but mostly I'd venture it's because of Ariens befuddling iteration rate. They have more skews than Nike. This does cause problems. They seem to have things mostly sorted however and I'd happily own one...but the idea of perceived quality difference between the two brands is skin deep with true fact diving revealing that both brands are excellent performers and last...full stop. 

I want to address a couple points mentioned previously:

ACS: jury isn't out, it's been in use for years now. This feature absolutely works, it's clearing rates are a testament to that and performance is superb. The tighter impeller tolerances and ACS design are excellent. It absolutely allows more efficient use of power to do the same work of a larger engine with a standard style impeller design. I've heard from more than one source that the ACS design is why there is a 24" and 28" Ariens SHO. If true, that's cool...because I really dig the SHO concept and am glad it exists. It's breathed a ton of life into that 24" segment...one that hasn't gotten enough love IMHO. Toro solved a problem using crafty engineering vs brute force. 

Quick chute: the frozen quick chute issue was a problem a few years back and has been solved. Not saying the odd person won't have experience counter to that, but it's an issue generally brought up as memory, not current experience. They have changed the cables, housing et al. They have booted every connection, I haven't had a single problem. Now I'd suggest my experience is a good indicator considering my previous toro 2 stage (a couple snow blowers ago) was indeed afflicted with the freeze up issue. It was annoying...nay frustrating and impacted my enjoyment of the unit. I can assure you, it is solved. Toro directly addressed it. 

Over at the moving snow website, the toro 1028 is their number one rated snow blower...and an Ariens is an extremely close second (might as well be a tie). This should tell you all you need to know, that neither brand will let you down...both sell a bazillion units for a good reason.

Plastic: I'm not going to address this again...there could be no issue more dead than the discussion about the undeniable quality of Toros plastics and their specific uses. 

Price wise, it hits a spot as with any other brand. It certainly isn't lacking features.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

happycamper said:


> You listed thinner metal as a negative for Toro. They use higher grade steel (according to their website). Because of this, their blowers are lighter and stronger. Although at first glance, it looks like Toro is cheaper construction.


Also the unibody construction is staggeringly tough. It's a good design.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Like magnum said, the toro acs works . As I own a snow plowing biz I see all brands of blowers on the road and the past couple of years we have a had a couple 30'' storms . The toro's I have seen eat that snow up faster than any other brand I see. I never was a fan of toro till I saw one chewing up that first 30'' storm like it was 6'' storm.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Keep in mind Toro's main focus is irrigation and country club grass cutting. The low level consumer products we see for snow blowing and lawn care are a second thought to the Toro product line. I agree Ariens should tighten up model variation. To declare Simplicity as a real contender in the snow market in today's world is kinda loose, IMO. Real world, snow is unpredictable, grass is always coming back. Bean counters hate unpredictable. Ariens focus is on snow removal for driveways. Simplicity's focus (if there really is a Simplicity) is selling Briggs engines where ever they are bolted. Just my opinion.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Keep in mind Totting. The low lro'nsountry clumer products we see for snows main focus is irrigation and cub grass cuevel co blowing and lawn care are a second thought to the Toro product line. I agree Ariens should tighten up model variation. To declare Simplicity as a real contender in the snow market in today's world is kinda loose, IMO. Real world, snow is unpredictable, grass is always coming back. Bean counters hate unpredictable. Ariens focus is on snow removal for driveways. Simplicity's focus (if there really is a Simplicity) is selling Briggs engines where ever they are bolted. Just my opinion.


If that is true that toro main focus is lawn care . Why did they buy up BOSS snow plows


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You could call them and ask, my bet is MONEY. Look up Toro's breakdown. 7-8% snow.
They are a lawncare company, not a snowblower company.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

And my gravely mowers that I own for my landscape co are made by who?
Ariens... The only brand that I know of that does not make lawn mowers is yamaha.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

69ariens said:


> And my gravely mowers that I own for my landscape co are made by who?
> Ariens... The only brand that I know of that does not make lawn mowers is yamaha.


You asked a question that you answered, so we should be good there. Unless you don't understand your own answer. The rest is a statement, which requires no response. I wish you well.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Just pointing out you statement about toro and irrigation is no different than any other brand.
I wish well too


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Toro 1028 being dropped off tomorrow afternoon. Snow? who knows?!?! going to be pushing 70 and raining on Christmas Eve, 60 Christmas Day! I'll be ready if and when it comes though. I'm looking forward to a much easier time of cleaning the "white hole" - the space in front of my garage which was always a pain with the quad/plow and the old blower.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Great choice,good luck with


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, Jonas was quite an inauguration for the 1028. I decided to go out yesterday around 3 and get the bulk of it knocked out so today would be a cleanup day.

good: 
throws a lot of snow very far
no clogs
power steering is great when I remember to use it
the chute joystick is awesome super fast direction and angle selection
heated grips!

things could be better:
when getting into really deep stuff (over say 20 inches) it does tend to want to climb - I think the front weight add-on would help
I'd like a slower forward speed for those 24+ inch areas it needs some time to chew and throw and it moves a little bit too fast so I have to stop and go in the big drifts, otherwise it's part plow part thrower.


still have some cleanup work to do but overall I don't think I could have managed this deep a snow with the quad. there were two big 30+ inch drifts in the driveway. at the time I'd say we had 20-24 inches on the ground, the drifting had 6-40 inches in parts (40 where I have to shovel in front of door),
with one drift in front of house (over the furnace intake/exhaust of course so I had to dig it out last night) being about 60 inches. walking in 4-5 foot of snow - not easy had to do it with shovel and dig my way.

beast storm - most snow I think I've ever had to clear.

overall, happy with the 1028!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

gmazet said:


> Well, Jonas was quite an inauguration for the 1028. I decided to go out yesterday around 3 and get the bulk of it knocked out so today would be a cleanup day.
> 
> good:
> throws a lot of snow very far
> ...



Glad you got to use it and thanks for sharing your review.

I used my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO yesterday for the first time as well. We got about 15 inches here. It performed well overall. Ariens machines are said to be front heavy, I still always use a 10lb. Weight kit and it helps. Toro accessories can be pricey you may want to check Jackssmallengines.com their prices are good if they have what you need.

My heated grips at times barely seemed to work (update: without the gloves on you can feel them working) and the gas cap on the low profile design LCT engine was frustrating to get back on taking up to 5 minutes believe it or not. Luckily after reading some posts her it was suggested I take out the strainer in the gas tank opening and problem solved, just a poor design.

The Quick Turn chute was easier to use than my previous Ariens over the dash crank chute, however Toro's Quick Stick chute control is second to none. No machine is perfect we learn the quirks of ours and deal with them as we go.

All the best.


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

you're not kidding $131 bucks for a steel bar!


----------



## gmazet (Dec 14, 2015)

fyi snowblowersdirect has it for 99 bucks


----------

